# super x2 help!!!!



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i need to know how to disassemble the stock on my sx2. its full of moisture and the spring is gummed up. anybody who can help i appreciate it!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

found the info. nevermind.


----------

